# How to Breed Red Saddle Homers



## Guest

Is there anyone out there would could advise me on how to breed red saddle racing pigeons. I have many dark check saddles but want to bred the red splash saddles. Please help.email me at [email protected] I am from South Africa.


----------



## rudolph.est

Hi Kuben,

I am not sure what the term red splash means. Would this be a recessive red, or ash-red?

In any case, what you need is a bird which carries the gene you need (preferably with the same body type as you require). In other words to breed red splash saddle homers, you will need a red splash homer (even if it is not saddle marked) to breed to your blue check saddles.

If you want recessive red saddles, you will need to mate the babies together (since the firs generation will all be blues).

If you want ash-red saddles, you need only mate an ash-red cock to your check saddles, and all the babies should be ash-red.

The problem you will have if you breed saddles to non-saddles, is that the saddle marking will take a while to free of mismarks.

I would try to get a fairly good red saddle homer to start with if I were you, since that would make your task easier. You could breed to a blue check and just breed the babies together or back to the red parent.

Hope that helps.
Rudolph


----------



## vangimage

Is this how one would breed saddle homers? anyone out there has a different theroy. have you test this out. thanks


----------



## ezemaxima

vangimage said:


> Is this how one would breed saddle homers? anyone out there has a different theroy. have you test this out. thanks



I have a friend that breeds saddles and most of the time the baby don't come out perfect. Meaning they are mismarked. A saddle only need full color to it's wing armor and the rest need to be white. Any color found in other parts are considered mismark. Now it's up to you the breeder to control how much of a mismarked bird you want to keep cause if your not too careful your birds would end up looking like splashed colored homers than a saddle homer. Now creating a certain color saddle homer from scratch with require alot of time, patience and color genetic know how. Good luck!


----------



## blongboy

ezemaxima said:


> I have a friend that breeds saddles and most of the time the baby don't come out perfect. Meaning they are mismarked. A saddle only need full color to it's wing armor and the rest need to be white. Any color found in other parts are considered mismark. Now it's up to you the breeder to control how much of a mismarked bird you want to keep cause if your not too careful your birds would end up looking like splashed colored homers than a saddle homer. Now creating a certain color saddle homer from scratch with require alot of time, patience and color genetic know how. Good luck!


so true...that what i was thinking too


----------

